# Relative Beginner at the Cello...any further ways to imrpove at this point?



## RussicheCello

I've been playing the cello on and off for a few years now, and know how to play basic scales like Twinkle Twinkle, Ode to Joy, Can-Can, Silent Night, etc., and have also composed some short pieces on my own, but they aren't too impressive.

But the main problem is that I feel like I've stagnated or plateued prematurely. I practice and compose, but never seem to make any progress. I work on my posture a little bit each day, my bow grip also, composed, and then work on my regular scales. THis hasn't lead to anything though.

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## mmsbls

Are you taking lessons from a teacher who specializes in cello?


----------



## merseyside

I think the above comment re having a teacher is good advice as being 'self-taught' can be a little dis-spiriting and getting feedback on your strengths, and help with your weaknesses, should help you progress. Regular practice is, of course, vital but I think the discipline of regular lessons offers a great contribution. You're clearly musical so don't be put off. People respond differently to various learning processes so don't give up!

Jan


----------

